# Optics



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Which would you prefer Vortex or swarovski? Reasons why you picks the one you picked?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of a trick question; comparing Kia to Mercedes-one costs about 4x more than the other.
Those who buy Swaro is because they can I am sure. Those who buy Vortex is because there is more to life than hunting and because funds are limited. Again comparing to Kia, great warranty and excellent reviews/value. I fall in the latter group, I don't even look at Swaro because I just can't justify dropping Two thousand dollars on something that I use about 5-10 days/year, but I do have a rifle scope by Vortex.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

vortex. great glass. not near as expensive.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

VORTEX!!!! I've used both Vortex and Swaros (LOTS of hours behind both). There is a difference, but not a $1500 difference. Vortex optics are great and have the same great warranty as Swarovski. I have the Nomad spotting scope and Diamondback binos. I couldn't be happier with either. Sure, if you can afford Swaros, go right ahead. They're the best. But I bet you can still spot deer and elk for a lot less money. 

It's kinda like fishing with a $500 fly rod. It's a step up from your $80 rod, but not $420 worth. If you never fish with it you never even know what you're missing, and you're just as happy.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Swarov's are amazing. They make the best optics I've ever used. That being said, Vortex makes some great scopes/binos for far less that can still get the job done for sure. I can't justify swaro's right now, so I would go with vortex. But if I had the money, Swarovski all the way.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two Vortex rifle scopes now and I like them. I can definitely see a difference when looking through a high end scope like a Swaro or Zeiss. The Vortex serves me fine. I don't think Vortex is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but for the money I think they can't be beaten. The extra light transmission in the more expensive scopes really only makes a difference in those first and last ten minutes of the hunting day. 

I think the high end glass makes the biggest difference when used in binoculars or a spotting scope that will be stared through for hours at a time. In that situation my eyes get really tired of looking through the glass and I think the better glass offers relief of eye strain.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

polarbear said:


> VORTEX!!!! I've used both Vortex and Swaros (LOTS of hours behind both). There is a difference, but not a $1500 difference. Vortex optics are great and have the same great warranty as Swarovski. I have the Nomad spotting scope and Diamondback binos. I couldn't be happier with either. Sure, if you can afford Swaros, go right ahead. They're the best. But I bet you can still spot deer and elk for a lot less money.
> 
> It's kinda like fishing with a $500 fly rod. It's a step up from your $80 rod, but not $420 worth. If you never fish with it you never even know what you're missing, and you're just as happy.


 Good advise on the optix, not so much on the fly rod!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

gunplay said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > VORTEX!!!! I've used both Vortex and Swaros (LOTS of hours behind both). There is a difference, but not a $1500 difference. Vortex optics are great and have the same great warranty as Swarovski. I have the Nomad spotting scope and Diamondback binos. I couldn't be happier with either. Sure, if you can afford Swaros, go right ahead. They're the best. But I bet you can still spot deer and elk for a lot less money.
> ...


Yeah, I'm just bitter I can't afford one.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had Vortex and they are good optics. I now own Cabelas Euro HD's they are excellent and yes they are expensive, but not like the swaros. IMO they are the best bino for the $ hands down. For a mid range bino go Vortex and for a superior optic go Cabelas Euro's.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I know I am in the minority on this one, but I hate Vortex bino's. Love the rifle scopes but the bino's have always given me issues.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll agree with huge, there's no comparison between Vortex (Even the top end) and the upper echelon optics. Now, if you're talking about CLs, yeah, I can see a comparison, but I don't understand why someone would buy CLs over moderately priced glass anyway. 

I recently purchased a new pair of Leicas and in doing so, looked through every pair of $1000 + glass, and didn't look long through any of the Vortex. If I were on a tighter budget, I would have considered them, but your question was pointed towards some kind of comparison, which I don't think exists.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Depends on if you wanna count hairs on what your looking for. Or just see what your looking for?


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

Uni said:


> I know I am in the minority on this one, but I hate Vortex bino's. Love the rifle scopes but the bino's have always given me issues.


 +1 I do love their warranty!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

old_ephraim said:


> Uni said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am in the minority on this one, but I hate Vortex bino's. Love the rifle scopes but the bino's have always given me issues.
> ...


Welcome to the forum old Eph! Why don't you give us an intro in the intro section? Unless I missed it...


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Swarovski is great glass if you don't have my student loan debt...

Just bought a Vortex Viper scope. I wish I had spent the money on another Nikon Monarch instead.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I use some vortex binos. Diamondbacks I think. I got a great deal. $120 bucks from camera land on a special a while ago. For that money, unbeatable. I haven't had any complaints about the glass.

However, I can tell a difference in brightness and clarity when using nicer binos. I usually carry a 30x spotting leupold spotting scope for when I need to get a better look at things though.

If money wasn't a factor. I would get the swaros.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

For those of you that use the vortex Diamondbacks, are they worth the money? I've been looking to upgrade from my leupold Yosemite 8 -32 to something a little bit nicer with more zoom. I noticed the Diamonback 10-52 while at Sportsmans for a lot lower price than the Leupold Cascades. Are the Vortex comparable to Leupold? What would you guys prefer if you were buying new binos in the 2-300$ range?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the best thing about buying the more affordable glass for me is when people ask me to use them, even for a minute, I do not feel like I am giving dome sort of "man birth". Any time I have my better glass in my hands I feel like "just saying no".

Optically.....no comparison. I'll take Swaro's and Leica any day over Vortex.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Oblivion............ the Pentax DCF and the Bushnell Legends Ultra HD are great buys in that price range.

Edit that..........I would go with the Nikon Monarch or Vortex Diamondbacks


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Oblivion............ the Pentax DCF and the Bushnell Legends Ultra HD are great buys in that price range.
> 
> Edit that..........I would go with the Nikon Monarch or Vortex Diamondbacks


Yup. Look at the Monarch Bino's. Nice glass in that price range.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I love my Diamondbacks. I use them literally every day and couldn't be happier. I've compared them to Nikons and Leupolds that were a little more expensive and couldn't tell a whole lot of difference. It all comes down to personal preference. The best thing about them is the warranty. A few months ago, I left them on the back of my truck and drove off. They hit the ground at 40MPH and exploded. I sent the pieces into Vortex and had a brand new pair within a week, no questions asked.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Swaros hands down not even a close comparison. When you live behind your binos 10 months out of the year you will appreciate the Swaros. When the Vortex boys are puttin there binos away at dusk the swaros are still lightin shiz up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some time ago I had a really nice guy at the optics counter let me spend some time playing with his binos. He first let me look through the Bushnell, then a Vortex, then a Zeiss, then a Nikon, and then a Swaro. Each of which was a high end model. And each honestly seemed to have a pretty good picture in my uneducated opinion. Then the guy started showing me subtle differences that each step up would clarify until we made it to the top with his Swaro. Then he took the high end Bushnell (what he still considered a quality piece of glass) and then compared the Swaro. WOW! The subtle things that a normal guy wouldnt notice right off the bat were blaringly obvious and he then began to explain what HD optics were and why it is worth the money. 

This guy probably spent 45 minutes with me and really taught me a lot and in the end, my appreciation for high end optics has greatly increased. And like Pheaz mentioned, the more time you spend behind them, the more you appreciate them.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

If you got the money to buy Swarovski. DO IT! Worth every penny. If you buy a spotter i would get a digiscope kit to go with it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm hitting this really late, but here goes anyway (in case you're still trying to decide). I have an angled Swaro HD 65mm spotter and Vortex 10x32 binos (Vipers, I believe). I wouldn't trade the Swaro for anything - great glass, but you really have to swallow that lump in your throat when you drop 2 grand on them. The Vortex are great glass too, and IMO are priced cheaper than their quality. I got the Vipers for around $250 on Camofire - around half off (and I've never seen them again, so I count myself lucky).

If you have the money, go with the Swaros. If you're on a tight budget, the Vortex will serve you well - it just won't get you those first 5-10 minutes of first and last light.


----------

